# Top 10 dogs to steal



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If you could pick your top 10 dogs owned by other forum members that you would like to steal who would they be? Mine are (in no particular order)

1. Eva (Gr33neys)
2. Dave (Poisongirl)
3. Baxter (Lozb)
4. Roxie (Paws and claws)
5. Blade (Matrix/Logan)
6. Bumble (Eroswoof)
7. Oscar (Zaros)
8. Sailor (Sailor)
9. Floss (Candysmum)
10. Jake (Frags)

Please dont be dissapointed if your dog isnt on my list, there are many many more dogs who I would be very happy to steal but I had to limit to just 10.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

:lol: fun 

Mine would be

1) Kenzie (McKenzie)
2) Jet (Jetsmum)
4) PERCY!!!! (Babycham)
3) Buster (Nicky10)
4) Woody (Woody)
5) Flynn (Malmum)
6) Balto (Balto-x)
7) Bramble (Lifeizsweet)
8) Darcy (Rache)
9) Oscar (Angie)
10) Josh (Newfiesmum)

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Ooooo I shall have to think on it and come back!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, the problem is I am terrible with user names, I just know the dogs names, so if its your dog then sorry I forgot your name 

1. Henrick - TDM
2. Jake - Frags - And I had a chance to steal!
3. Bella - TDM
4. Logan - this one I know is Matrix/Logan!
5. Maya - husky/malamute also had/has a dog called bear on the sig, can anyone help me?  ah ha - its Springer/Husky
6. Koda - Frances&Jon? - I dont know about the spelling!
7. Maya - Natik
8. Cobi - Natik
9. Kilo - Dogless
10. Tummel - ballybee

*EDIT*
Lmao I've just realised that Henrick and Bella are yours TDM, I thought they were but then looked at your sig and its not them so I thought I must be wrong and didnt want to put your name incase I was  so now edited! Henrick was always going to be at the top whoever he belonged to!

*2nd EDIT*
Found out who Maya's owner is  Springer/Husky!

*Heidi*


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

All the pointy ones!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

In no particular order -

1. Enzo - Pointermum
2. Muddy - Rona
3. Benny - Petitepuppet
4. Bella - Sarybeagle
5. Ina - Ridgeback05
6. Cooper - Wyrd
7. Captain - Reido
8. Willow - BeagleOesx
9. Kilo - Dogless
10.Milly - Doubletrouble


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Anyone with a border collie isn't safe!! lol 

1. Gypsy (Mese)
2. Toffee (Mese)
3. Star (Oenoke)
4. Dixie (Poisongirl)
5. Dave (Poisongirl)
6. Woody (Woody)
7. Kilo (Dogless)
8. Rupert (Goldenshadow)
9. Maya (Springerhusky)
10. Aiden (Shetlandlover)

Theres probs some i've forgotten, there are so many lovely dogs on here


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Whats wrong with my Doggy's


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

In no particular order:
1. Bella
2. Henrick (both TDM)
3. Flynn (Malmum)
4. Alfie (Rona)
5. Bella (Westyorkshireguy)
6. Craven (Cravensmum)
7. Dolly (Deb53)
8. Rupert (GoldenShadow)
9. Clover (Cloversmum)
10. Heidi (Mum2Heidi)

Could steal plenty more though :lol:

ETA: There are LOADS more I could steal!!!! :lol:

ETA2: Ted! OMG! TED! :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

In no order...

1) McCartney (Tanya's beautiful boy).
2) Callum (canuckjill's boy)
3) Dexter (Dexters boy).
4) ALL of Spellweaver's border collies.
5) Jess2308's pugs!
6) Henrick (thedogsmother).
7) Bella (thedogsmother).
8) Bumble (Eroswoof)
9) Josh (Newfiesmum).
10) Maya (springerhusky).


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

So nobody wants to steal my fluffy GSD puppy?

Madness I tell you!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Aghhh I've forgotten loads that other people have just listed :crying:

I include the above  :lol:

xxxx


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Shrap said:


> So nobody wants to steal my fluffy GSD puppy?
> 
> Madness I tell you!


No-one wants mine either shall we Sulk in a corner together :cryin: How your puppy doing have you put pics up anywhere ? 

At least we love ours Shrap


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Nonnies Alfie
DKDream Pip
GoldenShadow Rupert
Happy Paws Dillon
Kinjilabs Ted
NellyBelly Bella
Paddyjulie Mavis
SueandHarvey Bracken
tinamary	Tilly
Tashi Berrie, my dream dog


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> No-one wants mine either shall we Sulk in a corner together :cryin: How your puppy doing have you put pics up anywhere ?
> 
> At least we love ours Shrap


Yes let's sulk 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/165708-puppy-pics-4-week-old-gsds.html

 xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Whats wrong with my Doggy's


Nothing, I think the GSD could make the list but I dont know their names because you dont have them in the sig and I dont do the dog bit enough :nono: so there, its not their fault :tongue_smilie:

BTW, no-one wants Sabre  
which really is a good thing when you think of it! 

*Heidi*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

snoopydo said:


> Whats wrong with my Doggy's


This is a fictional list

Im planning to steal Sasha in real life mwahahahahaha


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mavis is sad..i have read out all the names to her ....and she is not there :cryin:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Mavis is sad..i have read out all the names to her ....and she is not there :cryin:


She was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rona said Mavis 

xxxxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Mavis is sad..i have read out all the names to her ....and she is not there :cryin:


She is!!! Rona wants to steal her!

*Heidi*


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

rona said:


> Nonnies Alfie
> DKDream Pip
> GoldenShadow Rupert
> Happy Paws Dillon
> ...


ahhhhhh...she is spinning now she got a mention :lol: :lol:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahhh nobody wants a frenchy then  they will be pleased


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Shrap said:


> Yes let's sulk
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/165708-puppy-pics-4-week-old-gsds.html
> 
> xx


Wow They are Gorgeous so I guess you've got one now


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> ahhhhhh...she is spinning now she got a mention :lol: :lol:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

BUT argh I forgot Craven


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry I dont know all the names of the dogs, but from what I remember...

*Eroswoof-Bumble
*Hawksports Dobe
*springerhusky-Maya
*Shetland lover- Alaska :w00t:
*Paddyjulies pooch- dont know name 
*Welshies chi's (cant remember names)
*Kenzie- cant remember owner sorry 
*goldenshadow-Rupert
*Jessy(cant remember full username) pugs :w00t:
*Luvmydog-Her dogs are lovely


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

pfft nobody wants my two. suits me though, coz they are allllllllllllll mine!!!




il have

Flynn -seratobaflynn (i think thats ur name haha)
Dave - poisongirl
Craven - cravensmum
Bella - sarybeagle
Buster & Millie - busters mummy
Charlie - Helbo
McCartney -Tanya
Maya - Jess2308
Enzo & Shelby - pointermum


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Kai - shetlandLover
Paddy - classixuk
Enzo - Pointer mum
Thedogsmother - Henrick
Dallybanjo - Banjo and Holly
Noushka - All her sibes!
Jess2308 - Maya
Leoti - All of them 
Sid&Kira - Grey and Kira
Zaros - Oscar


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i will just sit in the corner with mine then, all by ourselves if no one wants us


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd have the GSD's as well but OH wouldn't let me. What am I saying, given half the chance, I'd steal most of the dogs on here. (the ones I didn't steal wouldn't be for lack of trying)


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

mine are now sulking!

heres my 10:

1. Alaska (shetlandlover)
2. gypsy (mese)
3. Makita (milliepoochie)
4. Arni (hawksport)
5. Millie (milliepoochie)
6. Oscar (Zaros)
7. Zara (zaros)
8. Dave (poison girl)
9. toffee (mese)
10. Teddy (mese)
sorry but i have to add
11. mouse (mumf6) <3 <3 <3

there are tonnes more i would steal!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> i will just sit in the corner with mine then, all by ourselves if no one wants us


No one wants Alfie either, but I'm pleased cos he's mine all mine


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill have them all, and fight you for mine :lol:
Seriously tho its quite a hard question this.. Have to get back to you


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mumof6 said:


> i will just sit in the corner with mine then, all by ourselves if no one wants us


you can join me if you like  or we can nick each others


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

rona said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> BUT argh I forgot Craven


Don't you worry Rona - I'll take care of Craven :lol: - He's def top of my list. Will have to come back later with the others (once I have narrowed them down!)


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Mavis is sad..i have read out all the names to her ....and she is not there :cryin:


She can sulk with my 3 then


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

rona said:


> No one wants Alfie either, but I'm pleased cos he's mine all mine


*waves* I want Alfie.... purlease


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> i will just sit in the corner with mine then, all by ourselves if no one wants us


I will steal them all, but I may need you to help me with them  :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tummel - Ballybee
Mese's 3 (couldn't split them up)
Sailor
Hawksport's dobes
DT's Milly
Ridgeback 05's lot
Craven
Enzo - pointermum
Oscar - Zaros
Banjo

I'm not much good at names, unfortunately .


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Milly gave me a very dirty look when I warned her you lot were nicking dogs!

All she said well if you've gonna nick on - Nick Hobbo]

but somehow don't think he would be best happy with that!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

zoe's Jack :001_wub:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

you all think this is a 'just for fun thread' I am actually planning to dognap at the camping weekend!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

1) Lilly Deb53
2) Alfie Rona
3) Willow Freyja 
4) Bumby Eroswoof
5) Milly - Double Trouble 
6) Oscar Rainybow 
7) Arwin Pommum 
8) Sky Sequeena 
9) Swarthy - the golden pup (sorry i cant remember his name
10) Milo xxwelshcrazyxx


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> ahhh nobody wants a frenchy then  they will be pleased


I would! Gimme gimme!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> 1) Lilly Deb53
> 2) Alfie Rona
> 3) Willow Freyja
> 4) Bumby Eroswoof
> ...


Phew thank GOD he got a mention, i hate it when he sulks 

Not sure i can do a list


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Have looked right through and my 2 are safe *sighs with relief*


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> zoe's Jack :001_wub:


Jack says thankyou very much but he thinks he'd miss his mummy too much...
Although she seems to be plotting to kidnap a heap of Spaniels a Pom and a couple of Tollers 

:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

This is really hard as there are many more I love but these are the ones that first sprang to mind.

Millie - Busters Mummy
Bumble - Eroswoof
Alaska - Shetlandlover
Bruno - Skyblue
Tyson - Skyblue
Toffee - Meese
Bella - thedogsmother
Rupert - Goldenshadow
Kilo - Dogless
Craven - Cravendale


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Phew thank GOD he got a mention, i hate it when he sulks
> 
> Not sure i can do a list


i can see i will have to lock the pugs away


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> i will just sit in the corner with mine then, all by ourselves if no one wants us


Come and Join me and Shrap with our Doggy's in the reject corner


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/bullet-albums-mad-pup-picture19716-did-someone-say-treats.jpg No one want my lil baby then :cryin:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i can see i will have to lock the pugs away


Well i am partial to a Frenchie too so if i am coming for the Pugs i may as well take them all MWAHAHAHAHA :devil:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Come and Join me and Shrap with our Doggy's in the reject corner


Can i join you then:cryin:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> ahhh nobody wants a frenchy then  they will be pleased


I'm glad you posted, because I couldn't remember whose dog he was, but could just remember his cute little face. In no particular order, and I'm useless at remembering names:

1. Archiebaby's pooch 
2. Sid&Kira's Kira (the eyes!)
3. and 4. TDM's Bella and Henrick
4. and 5. Zaros' big fluffy beasties
6. I can't remember the names of either owner or dog, but the dog is a sweet looking liver spotted dalmation
7. Rona's dog
8. Lilb's dog
9. and 10. Anyone's lurcher. I'm not fussy, I love them all.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Come and Join me and Shrap with our Doggy's in the reject corner


on our way


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Come and Join me and Shrap with our Doggy's in the reject corner


can i join



mumof6 said:


> on our way


you can only be in the reject corner if i can actually have mouse, i would ive you anything you wanted!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Well i am partial to a Frenchie too so if i am coming for the Pugs i may as well take them all MWAHAHAHAHA :devil:





myshkin said:


> I'm glad you posted, because I couldn't remember whose dog he was, but could just remember his cute little face. In no particular order, and I'm useless at remembering names:
> 
> 1. Archiebaby's pooch
> 2. Sid&Kira's Kira (the eyes!)
> ...


 :nono: now i am actually worried, i felt quite safe before


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Nobody wants my stinker! Good thing I want my Inca


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> :nono: now i am actually worried, i felt quite safe before


The worst bit is i am leaving Oscar as a replacement


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> can i join
> 
> you can only be in the reject corner if i can actually have mouse, i would ive you anything you wanted!


only problem with that is you take one you take all 6 and id be lost without them, what about the kids? you can take them if you like :lol:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Nobody wants my stinker! Good thing I want my Inca


I do now...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Nobody wants my stinker! Good thing I want my Inca


She is beautiful and actually i think a nice steady Lab Girlie would make the perfect companion for The Ozmeister


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> The worst bit is i am leaving Oscar as a replacement


is he any good with a wheelbarrow or laying bricks?????????????


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> is he any good with a wheelbarrow or laying bricks?????????????


No but he is Great at floor sweeping, cleaning ear wax out and cuddles


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I hate threads like this... I always feel really guilty so to save arguments:

Tanya's McCartney
Tanya's McCartney
Tanya's McCartney
Tanya's McCartney
Tanya's McCartney
Tanya's McCartney
Tanya's McCartney
Tanya's McCartney
Tanya's McCartney
Tanya's McCartney


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like I don't need to check the locks and have extra security then!


1. Ducky - Skye
2. Rainybow - Oscar
3. Zoe - Jack
4. Mese - Gypsy
5. Dogless - Kilo
6. Bex - Otto
7. Sleeping Lion - Tau and Indie
8. Incas Mum - Inca
9. Mum of 6 - Mouse
10. babycham2002 - willow and samba


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

corrine3 said:


> Looks like I don't need to check the locks and have extra security then!
> 
> 1. Ducky - Skye
> 2. Rainybow - Oscar
> ...


Sorry hun, one spaniel is definately enough for me, all those of you with more are as bonkers as your dogs  We could do "holiday swaps" though


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> Ok, the problem is I am terrible with user names, I just know the dogs names, so if its your dog then sorry I forgot your name
> 
> 1. Henrick - TDM
> 2. Jake - Frags - And I had a chance to steal!
> ...


awww I'm so chuffed  you can't have him though!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> only problem with that is you take one you take all 6 and id be lost without them, what about the kids? you can take them if you like :lol:


but but  *massive sulk*


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Tummel - Ballybee
> Mese's 3 (couldn't split them up)
> Sailor
> Hawksport's dobes
> ...


lol how did i know you'd say Tummel?  i didn't but i'm so happy thats 2 people who want my mangy crossbreed  and he's number 1 here!!!

Right my dognapping choices are

1. Kilo - Dogless(she soon will be if i get a chance)
2. Loki, Sifa and Inca(they count as one because they're a family) - Ridgeback05
3. Ziva - Ditsy42(the pictures of her in the bath won it for me)
4. Sailor - Sailor
5. Maya the basenji - cannot remember her name 
6. Oscar and Zara - Zaros
7. Mia the great dane - can't remember the owners name again but she is scottish 
8. Izzy the wee lab puppy whose pic is in chat - sorry but again don't know who the owner is
9. Dave - Poisongirl
10. Craven - and sorry again 

lol thats my forced top ten  eroswoof bumble was next on my list


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ballybee said:


> lol how did i know you'd say Tummel?  i didn't but i'm so happy thats 2 people who want my mangy crossbreed


Hey don't call my wonky dog that!! .


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I forgot about Kilo and Tummel, Millie.....so many :frown2:

xxxx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Come and Join me and Shrap with our Doggy's in the reject corner


Looks like Sophie and Emma are in the reject corner with yours :sad:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well im finding this so hard..

I want EVERYONES springers/Cockers/Sprockers (im so going to be a mad spaniel lady)
Bumby cos hes just awwwww
I love Dally Banjos Banjo and Holly
Malmums grand-doggy T-Bo 

Arghhh theres so many... and every thread i read now im gonna be thinking im nicking that dog :lol:

But can i add Louie and Tango and a few of TBs puddycats 

Edited to add i forgot the Tollers so Reddogs and Tollisty beware Muhahaha


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I forgot about Kilo and Tummel, Millie.....so many :frown2:
> 
> xxxx


I know...loads more I'd love.

I didn't have any hairy dogs on my list (apart from Oscar as I am intrigued by the sar') because...I am very lazy when it comes to grooming . Much as Bumble is brill...couldn't deal with the bumbleweeds .


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good Buster's safe.

I have to only pick 10? Erm this could be tricky:
1. Bumby (Eroswoof)
2. Kenzie (McKenzie)
3. McCartney (Tanya)
4. Oscar and Zara (Zaros)
5. Paddy (Classix)
6. Joshua (Newfiesmum)
7. Dillon (Happy Paws)
8. Hawksport's dobe Arnie? I think
9. Maya (Jess' basenji)
However I'll take all terriers, staffies and large fluffy dogs. Actually I'll have them all


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Hey don't call my wonky dog that!! .


lol he is  according to a passer by one time



Eroswoof said:


> I forgot about Kilo and Tummel, Millie.....so many :frown2:
> 
> xxxx


it's ok ,we'll manage to forgive you 



Dogless said:


> I know...loads more I'd love.
> 
> I didn't have any hairy dogs on my list (apart from Oscar as I am intrigued by the sar') because...I am very lazy when it comes to grooming . Much as Bumble is brill...couldn't deal with the bumbleweeds .


lol i think it's only the sarplaniacs that are majorly hairy in my list too  Tummels enough work grooming as it is


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I love everyones dogs. They are all special, every one
I'm gonna nick them all and be a proper bona fida crazy dog lady 










Here's them all in my car


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ballybee said:


> Dogless, i really think Tummel doesn't care what he's described as at the moment


True...I will only call him nice things when he lives here though .


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Now..... Wheres that sulky corner???  :glare:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well seeing as it is only Rona that wants one of mine that still leaves me with 11 so no room for any others at this inn :blink:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol my post vanished, very odd  owell here he is again, closer this time


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Ivanas - Trumper
Columbos - Mucki
Nat Kings - Sooty
Gerbils - Ratface
Becks's - Dribbler
theres a start!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

No one wants mine  :tongue_smilie:

I'll have ones dogs that havnt been mentioned  I like abit of everything


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I know...loads more I'd love.
> 
> I didn't have any hairy dogs on my list (apart from Oscar as I am intrigued by the sar') because...I am very lazy when it comes to grooming . Much as Bumble is brill...couldn't deal with the bumbleweeds .


:lol: the Bumbleweeds are ace,



Nicky10 said:


> Good Buster's safe.


Nope :w00t: xxxx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am going to forget everyones names, get them mixed up and forget some I like.

1. Zaros's gorgeous dogs.
2. Tanya's Leonberger
3. Magnes's Leonberger 'Bear'
4. Ted
5. Flynn
6. Archiebaby- French Bulldog
7. Mooky- Rescue Beagle
8. Millie- Double Trouble
9. Millie/Makita
10. Nonnie&#8217;s dogs

Edit - oh yeah I'll add Victoria Beckhams Bulldog Coco and Puppy Frenchie Scarlett then as well! 
There are loads, loads more!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Damn you'll have to get past his guard rabbit first though.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i will keep my two beautiful girls all to myself


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

bullet said:


> Can i join you then:cryin:


of Course Bullet And I'll Steal your little one he's lovely  Our reject Corner is gettng abit full is'nt it :cryin:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> of Course Bullet And I'll Steal your little one he's lovely  Our reject Corner is gettng abit full is'nt it :cryin:


Aw I missed your JRT out, he is scrumptious


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Jackie99 said:


> Aw I missed your JRT out, he is scrumptious


At Last My little Sam has an Fan


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Right let me think about this;

1. Anything I can pick up, put under my arm and storm off home if the damn thing plays up with another dog.

2. Anything that won't knock me off my feet and then come back to finish me off.

3. Anything that doesn't require me to have an HGV licence for transporting it from A-B

4. Anything that doesn't take up the entire bed.

5. Anything that doesn't think Hedgehogs are taking over the world.

6. Anything that doesn't bark profusely at 2 in the morning at the thing only it can see.

7. Anything that doesn't like to roll in sh1t.

8. Anything that doesn't like to roll in a stinking rotting carcass.

9. Anything that doesn't outwit, out maneuver or out run me.

10. Anything that doesn't alarm Joe public when it's being walked along the street.


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

whoever has a decent sheepdog that doesnt run away from sheep and can actually round them up:mad2:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Well atleast I know all of mine are safe 

In no particular order:

1) Kenzie - Mckenzie
2) Millie - Milliepoochie
3) Sophie - Miss.puddycat
4) Bingo - Gopher
5) Alaska - Shetlandlover
6) Roxy - Frags
7) Evie - Jess2308
8) Heidi - Mum2Heidi
9) Roo - Horse and Hound
10) Dixie - PoisonGirl


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

mollymo said:


> Looks like Sophie and Emma are in the reject corner with yours :sad:


We are now in a Room the Corner was getting too Full


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I've Consoled Sasha that I love her ...Even though no-one else doe's :cryin:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Awww Kenzie made a few lists 

This requires far too much thought so I'm going to have to sleep on it!

Although OBVIOUSLY Bumby tops the list


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Lennie having a look for his name...


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

our ''Rejects'' have their own thread they are on there cheering each other up :thumbup1: And they are all Gorgeous


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> our ''Rejects'' have their own thread they are on there cheering each other up :thumbup1: And they are all Gorgeous


where is it?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Lilimic said:


> Lennie having a look for his name...


awwwww Blesss him if his name is not there he is welcome on our Doggy reject thread where all the Beautiful Dogs are....

Not that The Dogs listed are not Beautiful of Course ours just got Forgotton.


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Whoops pic was wrong way round!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> where is it?


The Reject Corner Thread....http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/166356-reject-corner-0-pic-heavy-lol.html


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I am surprised that Aiden got a mention and not Scorcher.

But thanks all who said Alaska and Kai.....and Aiden, I know if there is a petforum meet up that Alaska will be the first to be stolen :lol:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Murphy upon hearing no-one wants him :










Murphy upon hearing mummy's plans to steal every dog from petforums as playmates for him :


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Mavis is sad..i have read out all the names to her ....and she is not there :cryin:


i'd take her in an instant!!!!!


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> This is really hard as there are many more I love but these are the ones that first sprang to mind.
> 
> Millie - Busters Mummy
> Bumble - Eroswoof
> ...


give them tripe,sardines and gravy bones and they'd love you


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

snoopydo - Sasha.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i've seen a few dogs here that took my fancy,snoopydo's new german shepherd for instance....or the old english bull terrier..theres a few


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Can I add all of Shetland Lover's dogs and Tashi's Marley


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I want this little fella sat on my feet.....









There are far to many dogs on pf to just pick 10, there should be 20-30 if not unlimited choice of how many you would steal!


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Roo - Mindblank on who owns him 
Scorcher - SL
Kenzie - Mckenzie
Bumble - eroswoof
Henrick - TDM
Joshua & Ferdie - newfiesmum
buster - nicky
percy - forgot user , but he is the CC
Heidi - Heidi's mum
Kilo - dogless

sorry to all the other lovely canines , I would of course steal you if the opportunity arose


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I want this little fella sat on my feet.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give him an ear scratch and a few sausages and he'll love you forever as my friend found out lol.


----------



## niccipink (Nov 16, 2009)

if i had to pick it would be archiebabies frenchies and pugs but i love all your doggies  they all lovely jubbly xx


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I forgot shibby's staffie , I love him :001_wub:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> snoopydo - Sasha.


YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Thank you just told her she got a vote.....Wagging her Tail


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

My 10

TDM. Henrick

TDM. Bella

Shetland lover. Scorcher

Jackie's. little Terrier

Shraps. GSD puppy

Newfie's mums. Newfie's

All The Gsd's

All The Rejects.

oh hell what the heck I'll steal ALL of them


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I forgot little Murphy  and Ted  xxxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Right off to the reject corner with my two.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

skyblue said:


> i've seen a few dogs here that took my fancy,snoopydo's new german shepherd for instance....or the old english bull terrier..theres a few


Thanks S/Blue....


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Ducky said:


> Buster & Millie - busters mummy


Greedy 

They say thankyou though... their mummy is being very boring tonight and will not let them destroy another bottle of washing up liquid... steal another sock or eat another pair of knickers 

Still want them


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> This is really hard as there are many more I love but these are the ones that first sprang to mind.
> 
> Millie - Busters Mummy


LOL you do realise there will be arguments between them now 

In the words of Harry Hill....

FIGHT 

YouTube - tea towel.AVI


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

My list of pups to steal would be ......

Dave (poisongirl)
Lexie (shibby)
Millie (milliepoochie)
Tummel (ballybee)
Henrick (TDM)
Kilo (dogless)
Craven (cravensmum)
Mccartney (tanyas)
Phoenix (phoenix owner... i think Phoenix&charliesmum ??)

and if any one has a Saluki type lurcher in cream, that will be my number 10 spot 



My lil Babies said:


> This is really hard as there are many more I love but these are the ones that first sprang to mind.
> 
> Millie - Busters Mummy
> Bumble - Eroswoof
> ...


i now have images of Craven being walked across vast fields by a bottle of cravendale and cows chasing him, because they want it back


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

1. Sarybeagle  Bella (oooooh watch out hun, I'll have her on Sunday!!)
2. Ducky  Kody 
3. Helbo  Charlie
4. Theevos5  Alf
5. Sue&Harvey  Harvey (my fave beagle cross!!)
6. Tiny  Honey
7. Lexie2010  Lexie
8. Egyptgal  Willow
9. Egyptgal  Darwin
10. Hawksport  Arnie (or Arnold when hes bad  ) purely for entertainment value


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

1. Delta- Kendal
2. Echo _ Kendal
3. Murphy - Anne 123
4. Bella- Beary clairy
5. Daisy- Daisy the TT
6. Elsie- Lonners1
7.Bella- Wizbus
8. Gopher- Gopher
9. Elmo- Elmo the bear
10. Dillion- Happy Paws


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

sailor said:


> My list of pups to steal would be ......
> 
> Dave (poisongirl)
> Lexie (shibby)
> ...


wooo lol Tummel made it in 3 lists  it's coz he's awsome isn't it? lol i think you, me and dogless will be having a 3 way fight over each others dogs  we're all in each others list(although this is the first list Tummels been higher up than kilo  ta muchly )

lol i thought the same about the cravendale


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ballybee said:


> wooo lol Tummel made it in 3 lists  it's coz he's awsome isn't it? lol i think you, me and dogless will be having a 3 way fight over each others dogs  we're all in each others list(although this is the first list Tummels been higher up than kilo  ta muchly )
> 
> lol i thought the same about the cravendale


Mine wasn't in any order; I know Tum was at the top!!...in case people are feeling miffed that their dog was lower than someone else's .


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Kobi - Sled dog hotel
Daisy - Sled dog hotel
Storm - The3DChis
River - The3DChis
Balto - Balto-x
Shorty - Starlite
Indi - Noushka05
Luna - Noushka05
Henrick - Thedogsmother
Bella - Thedogsmother
I just LOVE Husky's and malamutes and GSD's


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Lilimic said:


> Lennie having a look for his name...


awwwww thats soooo cute. xxxxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

1) Rupert (seeing as hardly anyone on here wants him :cryin
2) Alfie (Rona)
3) Ted (Kinjilabs)
4) Bracken (Sue&Harvey)
5) Tashi's goldens
6) Bella (Nellybelly)

Can't think of anymore right now.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

sailor said:


> My list of pups to steal would be ......
> 
> Dave (poisongirl)
> Lexie (shibby)
> ...


:laugh::lol: I knew it was Cravensmum. Don't have a clue why I put Cravendale and didn't realise I had even put that untill just now


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oooo this is to hard to chose ... so many, would love to own breeds on here


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Holly and Banjo the spots
Percy the chinese crested
Bumble the pom
I think Mavis is gorgeous!
Chianya's beautiful cross.
NellyBelly's Bella
P&C'smum, I'm after your three pointy hounds, too.
And Henrick.

Sorry for my absolutely shocking lack of names!  What an awful memory!


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

:cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin: nobody loves my babies enough to want to steal them. Think we'll sit in the corner and sulk all on our own


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

kirk68 said:


> :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin: nobody loves my babies enough to want to steal them. Think we'll sit in the corner and sulk all on our own


Well I'm fed up of corners, jump on our speedy wagon of joy! Amber and Nero aren't listed either, but they're too busy playing bitey-face and running in circles to care!


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I must admit, our 2 are sitting watching TV with OH (they like to sit and watch crap same as him) and dont seem to care much about anything til tea time. They've had their afternoon walk so wont move other than to eat til about 8pm.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, Louie the dog reckons none of you have got any taste ,

I've told the hairy git that it's because he keeps digging holes in the garden  he was awfully quiet so I went out to see what he was up to, he's just dug another *two* holes  :. wayne.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

critter said:


> Hi, Louie the dog reckons none of you have got any taste ,
> 
> I've told the hairy git that it's because he keeps digging holes in the garden  he was awfully quiet so I went out to see what he was up to, he's just dug another *two* holes  :. wayne.


Would he be willing to dig holes in my nasty neighbours garden? If the answer is yes Im going to steal some of the dogs on my list so I can add him, and Sasha and Mavis.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I cant believe there are no cavaliers on this list so this is for you.


1 Iver Tula&Iver cavs
2 Pippa ClassieEllie
3 Tula
4 Charlie Shetland lover
5 black and tan cavalier lover (not sure of her name sorry!)
6 Holly kaisa
7 Alfie mrs c
8 sandy lucy and sandy
9 all of doggies galores cavs
10 beary clairys tri ( brains gone today)


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> :laugh::lol: I knew it was Cravensmum. Don't have a clue why I put Cravendale and didn't realise I had even put that untill just now


Don't worry,I have been called a lot worse.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> The Reject Corner Thread....http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/166356-reject-corner-0-pic-heavy-lol.html


OOh that'll be me for the reject corner too please! 
I'm like Babycham2002 I want everyones dogs! :cornut:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

kaz_f said:


> OOh that'll be me for the reject corner too please!
> I'm like Babycham2002 I want everyones dogs! :cornut:


Oh no he/she  would be on my list 

I'm also rubbish with names .


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

ballybee said:


> wooo lol Tummel made it in 3 lists  it's coz he's awsome isn't it? lol i think you, me and dogless will be having a 3 way fight over each others dogs  we're all in each others list(although this is the first list Tummels been higher up than kilo  ta muchly )
> 
> lol i thought the same about the cravendale





Dogless said:


> Mine wasn't in any order; I know Tum was at the top!!...in case people are feeling miffed that their dog was lower than someone else's .


We could do doggie exchanges  and like Dogless, there wasn`t really any order to mine, other than I put crossbreeds first, then I knocked off the breeds of dogs I had got to know through their prolific posting mommies/daddies 
Kilo is on the list, because I have met him and I know if I stole him, he would be a fantastic pal for Sailor .... Just thinking up a way of sneaking him off the beach with out Dogless knowing :skep:



My lil Babies said:


> :laugh::lol: I knew it was Cravensmum. Don't have a clue why I put Cravendale and didn't realise I had even put that untill just now


Well your little blunder made me smile... it`s the sort of thing I do... and soo many others... we think one thing , type another... like look instead of luck etc etc ... fingers are obviously jumping the gun and not wanting for the brains full instructions 



kaz_f said:


> OOh that'll be me for the reject corner too please!
> I'm like Babycham2002 I want everyones dogs! :cornut:


Your dogs serious elvis expression is enough to brighten up anyones day


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Oh no he/she  would be on my list
> 
> I'm also rubbish with names .


Arh thank you! Same goes with Craven and Enzo  (see proof enuf that I am hopeless with names! aargh!)



sailor said:


> Your dogs serious elvis expression is enough to brighten up anyones day


Yeah lol! Elvis lives (in Wales) :biggrin5:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry but I just can't pick 10.

I love to have any of the large, long coated fluffy ones.


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

T Bo
Bumble
Mavis
Hendrick
Kai
Alaska
Aiden
Percy
Ted
Makita

Sorry but I am rubbish at remembering owner's names. I'll take any EBT or tufty looking lurcher as well


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

ballybee said:


> awww I'm so chuffed  you can't have him though!


Awww, why not? 

*Heidi*


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> Awww, why not?
> 
> *Heidi*


Because even though he farts, whines, takes up the whole double bed, moults everywhere, can be a nightmare in situations involving pigeons(city centres are not his strong point), loves horses and sometimes acts like them AND loves to sit on me.....I adore him  and he loves his mum, tonight OH came in wearing a shooting face veil and Tummel instantly went into guard mode, growling, moving to protect me etc, OH took one step and Tummel gave a bark/howl(he's not figured out which one he wants yet) and went to go for him  OH had an accident in his pants but we've definately learnt that Tummel will see off any intruders, a point that has long been debated :tongue: at least i know he loves his mum enough to protect me now :001_rolleyes:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Bumble...Eroswoof..I want him baaaaad...and Freya's doggies ..I love the skinnies....and MAya....and Banjo...ohhh all of them!
but luckily no one wants my Scrip..who now looks quite different to that scrap of a dog that shows in the album...his new looks are top secret..almost...


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

While Dora is sulking in the unwanted corner i have made my list 

Kilo - Dogless
Luna - Sarah
Dalton ( i cant remember ) 
Logan ( matrix and Logan ) 
Makita - Milliepoochie
Percy - Babycham
Jake - Leah 
Sailor 
and any of the Boxers


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

corrine3 said:


> Looks like I don't need to check the locks and have extra security then!
> 
> 1. Ducky - Skye
> 2. Rainybow - Oscar
> ...


Yay the girls got a vote; as long as you've got a big stick to beat them with regularly for no reason, empty food bowls for them to look into longingly and a cold stone floor for them to sleep on, I'll package then up ready to go


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

HOORAY my boys safe dont need to step up security


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> If you could pick your top 10 dogs owned by other forum members that you would like to steal who would they be? Mine are (in no particular order)
> 
> 1. Eva (Gr33neys)
> 2. Dave (Poisongirl)
> ...


Do you seriously think you're going to take me alive?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Do you seriously think you're going to take me alive?


Haha, there should be laws against big dogs looking so cute


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

kirk68 said:


> :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin: nobody loves my babies enough to want to steal them. Think we'll sit in the corner and sulk all on our own


I want them..did not tell ya already?....they are very , very beautiful..


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Milly says " How can anyone reject me? look at my cute face!"


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Monty says " Do I look bothered no-one picked me?"

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/cockerpoo-lover-albums-monty-milly-picture23956-hpim0199.jpg


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

lol, after reading the whole thread no one wants to steal my two...seems i cant even give them away either


----------



## Harmony9856 (May 19, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Milly says " How can anyone reject me? look at my cute face!"


This one looks so cute you almost think it´s a stuffed one you could buy in a shop! :001_rolleyes:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Originally Posted by Zaros 
Do you seriously think you're going to take me alive ? Im sure he is a big cuddly bear


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, it's off to the reject room for me, clearly nobody likes my non pedigree, disabled babies


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Ill take them all


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Off to the reject corner for my two then! lol

Still i am pleased cos i would quite like to keep them!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

i dont have a top 10. Just the one for me! 

Hawksports dobe, Jess behaves around him....maybe he could teach her how to be a dog and enjoy other doggies company  plus, hes soooooo lovely :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Terrier Fan said:


> 9) Roo - Horse and Hound



Yay!!!! First list! Was getting a bit worried then! 




SophieCyde said:


> Roo - Mindblank on who owns him




Me!!




Cockerpoo lover said:


> 1. Delta- Kendal





Cockerpoo lover said:


> 2. Echo _ Kendal
> 3. Murphy - Anne 123
> 4. Bella- Beary clairy
> 5. Daisy- Daisy the TT
> ...




Poor Rooyoure mean!

My little Rupester only got 2 votesand no one wants Harvey! WELL GOOD COZ U CANT HAVE HIM

I dont really want any but my own BUT if I had to choose:

My list:

1) Heidi (Mum2Heidi)
2) Dave (poison girl)
3) Louie (Critter)
4) Charlie (shetlandlover)
5) Sailor (sailor)
6) Bobby (newwestieowner)
7) McKenzie 
8) Milly (cockerpoo lover)
9) Kai (Jjak)
10) Tiger (Verbatim)

Hmmm my friend is right. I have a terrier issue


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Harmony9856 said:


> This one looks so cute you almost think it´s a stuffed one you could buy in a shop! :001_rolleyes:


Lol...sure you didn't mean to have the roll eye at the end!! She is adorable isn't she?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

H&H you'd soon bring kai back  
'Grumpy old man' is only cute for so long


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Aww my Tiger is finally on a list...... albeit at the bottom of the list :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

JJAK said:


> H&H you'd soon bring kai back
> 'Grumpy old man' is only cute for so long


He's not met Roo. He's a right cranky little get with Harvey.

Harvey only has to touch him when he's sleeping or led down and he growls! He did it to me the other night when i nudged him up off the couch. The look on his face when he realised it was me he'd growled and not Doodles was priceless.

Straight in Time Out for that one!! Little git.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Aww my Tiger is finally on a list...... albeit at the bottom of the list :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah, but that's so he's the last one to steal therefore gets more time once I've had my wicked fix of the others!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> He's not met Roo. He's a right cranky little get with Harvey.
> 
> Harvey only has to touch him when he's sleeping or led down and he growls! He did it to me the other night when i nudged him up off the couch. The look on his face when he realised it was me he'd growled and not Doodles was priceless.
> 
> Straight in Time Out for that one!! Little git.


Kai is like that, the faces he pulls when he realises its me thats sat next to him or touching him and not jess is priceless, it goes from "ima kill you" to "oh my god deer in headlights" in 0.2 seconds 

Kai hates time outs and has taken to army crawling through the bars in the baby gate!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

JJAK said:


> Kai hates time outs and has taken to army crawling through the bars in the baby gate!


Roo gets shut in the kitchen. Its a glass door so he can see through. He doesn't make a fuss now as I'd never let him out till he was quiet.

5 mins does the trick and then he's all "sorry mummy, love you mummy" once he's out.

Grumpy little sod.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> Yeah, but that's so he's the last one to steal therefore gets more time once I've had my wicked fix of the others!


you're better off leaving him till last, he's enough to put the likes of Barbara Woodhouse off dogs for life :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Milly says " How can anyone reject me? look at my cute face!"


She looks as though she's holding her breath.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> Lol...sure you didn't mean to have the roll eye at the end!! She is adorable isn't she?


Yes I did wonder especially as it was the persons 1st post 

Anyway Monty said he was pretending he wasn't bothered because now people have liked Millys photo and not his!!

Kids!!:biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Zaros said:


> She looks as though she's holding her breath.


Really???

She couldn't hold her breath she is too full on and it's all about her.

She should have been named MIMI :biggrin5:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

This is too hard.

Heidi
Rupert - Goldenshadow
Alfie - Rona
Bumble
Haeveymolly's springers 
Oscar - Rainybow
all of babycham's dogs

and so many many many more


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Do you seriously think you're going to take me alive?


Im not scared, I know how to handle dogs like him, Im going to wrap myself in bacon, I think he will certainly follow me then, fair enough there is a high chance not all of me will make it safely home but I think its worth it.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> Off to the reject corner for my two then! lol
> 
> Still i am pleased cos i would quite like to keep them!


:hand: I said _ALL_ Spaniels Muhahahaha 
Way too many to name id be here, like forever!!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

before anyone else decides,look at my sig........bruno's on a chav hunt and tysons learning from him


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

myshkin said:


> 6. I can't remember the names of either owner or dog, but the dog is a sweet looking liver spotted dalmation


Ooo is it my liver spotted dally?


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh dear, it's impossible. I just can't do it. Have tried several times now and it always ends in failiure so I have to admit I've given up. I just can't choose. It's hopeless I know, but I'm a Libran and indecision is my middle name!  Honey's a Libran too so she's absolutely no help! 

All the dogs on the forum are brilliant! :smile5:


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Nobody wants my stinker! Good thing I want my Inca


Me, me, me...! I'll have Inca...!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> We are now in a Room the Corner was getting too Full


Good job - cos it looks as though I'm joining you with the three bergamascos! I'm trying to console them that the border collies got a mention but they didn't


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm going to steal this little beauty and her brother soon ... shhh don't tell DT!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Good job - cos it looks as though I'm joining you with the three bergamascos! I'm trying to console them that the border collies got a mention but they didn't


I'll have the bergies such amazing looking dogs


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Good job - cos it looks as though I'm joining you with the three bergamascos! I'm trying to console them that the border collies got a mention but they didn't


I'll have your girl Calle  ( sorry if not spelt right)


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i'll have them all.

ha!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

well thanks every one marley is doing sad eyes now  ok maybe he is obsessed will playing fetch and maybe he did chew my handbag but he is still a lovely dog


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

It was pretty difficult narrowing it down to just 10 , so I left off all the border collies from my list , can we just take it as read that id pinch those anyway 

Kenzie - McKenzie
Buster - RockRomantic
Sammy -RockRomantic
Murphy - SophieCyde
Sailor - SailorsMum
Indie and Tau - Sleeping Lion
Inca - Squeeze
Bella - HuskyLover
Henrick - TDM
Blade - Matrix/Logan


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Mese I'm still waiting for you to send me Toffee...... :ihih:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine would have to be 

Alfie & Muddy - Rona (Can I seal the owner too so we get to meet?)
Dexi & Keisha -Tashi (and the rest of her dogs)
Willow- Babycham
Rupert - Goldenshaddow
Bella - Sarybeagle
Buster, Millie and Mookie - Bustersmummy
Marley - Marley boy (Reminds me so much of Harvey)
Henrick - TDM

Ohhh there are loads more...... could be here all day


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> I'm going to steal this little beauty and her brother soon ... shhh don't tell DT!


Me finks if I had turned my back yesterday then she would have been stolen

Thank you so much for the lovely pictures you took of them Aureila


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> Mese I'm still waiting for you to send me Toffee...... :ihih:


I .... er .... I cant find his suitcase or P.J's 
Just as soon as I do , I promise (ahem)


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Mine will all have to join the reject corner too :cryin::cryin::cryin:


In no particular Order and sorry if I forgot some names 

1) toffee :001_wub::001_wub: -mese
2) Kai -SL
4) Kai - jjak 
5) Mavis - paddy julie
6) murphy- Sophiecyde
7) Flynn - (can't remember the user name ) 
8) Percy -babycham2002 
9) Maya -jess203 ( sorry if the numbers are wrong ) 
10) bumble- eroswoof

And tonnes and tonnes more..but I'm only aloud ten


----------

